# cheap lights..but lot lot of lumens  speak it up here



## papabeach1 (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm still in the researching (on my own basically) on the lights...

what I want is  LOT of lumen to provide the greens.. 
and I want it portable  and can grow it even in small space.. 

I get the feeling that I'm gonna LST my next grow and make it small, mature plants..  even if it can be a "mother" as small mature grow! if possible.. 

hey  yall know what..... new sheriff in my location was brag about new free helicopter donated to my county.. and was saying about put new infrared system in it some about next  year..  I was lookin at that in tv news.. I scoff and fell myself in the floor laughing about it..   many grower out there has stopped lot of FLIR system to detect on us!.. even though we maintance our best to prevent for FLIR to be catching us..    man..   that cop is going no where with the taxes out of our pocket.. (chuckle)   

so  throw in what yall knows for cheap, lot of lumen lights..  I need to check it out..  thanks..


----------



## Growdude (Oct 2, 2009)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> I scoff and fell myself in the floor laughing about it..   many grower out there has stopped lot of FLIR system to detect on us!.. even though we maintance our best to prevent for FLIR to be catching us..    man..   that cop is going no where with the taxes out of our pocket.. (chuckle)



Hey Papa B. is back!

What are you trying to say?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey Papa, how are you doing?

How small a space are you talking about?  I would look at T5 fluoro tubes for vegging.  A 54W tube will put out 5000 lumens.  This is more lumens per watt than some of the smaller wattage MH lights.  For flowering, look at some lower wattage HPS--150-400W--that you can put into (homemade) cooltubes.

It was my understanding that LEOs could not just go around indiscriminately doing FLIR scans.  However for smaller grows, I can not imagine this being a problem, especially in the winter.


----------



## Tater (Oct 2, 2009)

It resembles English but without a rosetta stone I fear deciphering it will be impossible.


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 8, 2009)

I was thinking of..   ya all know leds lights using by auto cars headlights? 

and  small grow area as  56 gal rubbermaid box?   and the works inside the box..   it can be traveling in RV, mobile,  or at garage and attic..  something like that?  and yes  LST will be necarassy in that grow area  for mothers..? 

then  other rubbermaid box of red lights?     get my drift?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 8, 2009)

This sounds sooooo not like Papa.

eace:


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 9, 2009)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> I was thinking of.. ya all know leds lights using by auto cars headlights?
> 
> and small grow area as 56 gal rubbermaid box? and the works inside the box.. it can be traveling in RV, mobile, or at garage and attic.. something like that? and yes LST will be necarassy in that grow area for mothers..?
> 
> then other rubbermaid box of red lights? get my drift?


 :holysheep:  Alrighty then ! How are you Papa are you well ?


----------



## captain1 (Oct 9, 2009)

I dont speeka


----------



## LEFTHAND (Oct 9, 2009)

i would go with THG... but buy an inverter for the rv. and maybe 2 small solor panels from crap tire... all that probally come to the same price as your LEDs.
IMO
LH


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 9, 2009)

yeah I'm all good.. just that.. flours lights can be crappy for the rubbermaid lid.. I do see the headlights that has leds brights up to 4000k just for a single led headlight.. it would surprise me if I can get this setup to go with that headlight leds and hook it up with inverted power..along with cpu fans..  and hook the a/c vent to the air inlet ?   gonna be a super portable grow and can do it anywhere! even carry it..


----------



## captain1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Are you thinking xenon? Or Leds that are after market? Only leds on a car are audi that goes around the xenon head lamps


----------



## captain1 (Oct 9, 2009)

I dont know of a single led that can luminate far enough forward to work as a headlamp. Brake lamp or turn signal yes. Let me know what you thinkin cause a xenon lamp in my car is like 800$


----------



## Growdude (Oct 10, 2009)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> it would surprise me if I can get this setup to go with that headlight leds and hook it up with inverted power..along with cpu fans..  and hook the a/c vent to the air inlet ?



It would surprise me too.....This isnt going to work, just a another lame brain papabeach idea :hitchair:


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 10, 2009)

Growdude said:
			
		

> It would surprise me too.....This isnt going to work, just a another lame brain papabeach idea :hitchair:


:giggle:


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 10, 2009)

i love papa's posts.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 10, 2009)

So do I when its Papa.

eace:


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 10, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> So do I when its Papa.
> 
> eace:


 
You dont think it is????

do we have an imposter???


----------



## Icex420 (Oct 11, 2009)

i doubt it.


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 11, 2009)

so far in my experiences in cfls  I'm sure yall remember those grow from last year I think..  cfls does the amaze jobs as long its over 10k lumen  if it was 4k. it might be lame grow.  of course HPS and HID does the super jobs.  I'm looking for something smaller and portable  but the problem is  the red spectrum light cfls did the lousy jobs of budding... and it was "naw naw" tastes when I smoked it.. I did knew HPS will do a superior jobs..  is there a stepchild of hps using in cars? etc  I would stick with cfls and leds with lot of lumen for veggin and 18/6  yall know?


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 11, 2009)

T5 Floras rock from start to finish.:hubba:


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 12, 2009)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> T5 Floras rock from start to finish.:hubba:



a single color of spectrum of T5 floras light all the way?

even though they don't product enough heats/pressure for budding?  I would like to yield pretty good buds  I have seen my friends trying out too much of cfls for budding  it doesn't works at least he got hydros lol.. 

its part of cannabis's genes with their feeling with light spectrum as when they feel like they are in  spring, summer, then fall season..    gotta be smart about that..   here you go  (a spliff joint)  thanks...  hit me up..


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 13, 2009)

bump...    I'm thinkin of put in small contains with moisture soils, along with drip system in the rubbermaid along with  6 to 8 of auto headlight bulbs each has 4k of lumen color blue spectrum.. on the lid of rubber maid..  less power to run it too..  have anyone done it?  

easy to transportable when needed u know?


----------



## Growdude (Oct 13, 2009)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> bump...    I'm thinkin of put in small contains with moisture soils, along with drip system in the rubbermaid along with  6 to 8 of auto headlight bulbs each has 4k of lumen color blue spectrum.. on the lid of rubber maid..  less power to run it too..  have anyone done it?
> 
> easy to transportable when needed u know?



Just post pics of it, hell papa do a journal, "Papa's portable grow box."

Should be good


----------



## captain1 (Oct 13, 2009)

Car headlamps are halogen not so good or xenon also not so good.


----------



## captain1 (Oct 13, 2009)

stick with lights with the correct spectrum.


----------



## Growdude (Oct 13, 2009)

captain1 said:
			
		

> stick with lights with the correct spectrum.



This is Papa... hes got his own special way of doing things.


----------



## leafminer (Oct 15, 2009)

Well Papa .. (stops, thinks. Have to use Papa English or he won't follow this)  
ermm . . . car PROJECTOR headlights . .  HID lamps use they of. But expensive too much, they are, also volts, 12, so needed large power supply unit . . bulky . . expensive . . hot . . ordinary car headlights not better than standard household bulb. :confused2: Comprehensible is? Now a message for the ordinary members have to leave will I. :joint:


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 17, 2009)

led  high output headlights

not xeon and HID     those high output led headlights has strong blue spectrum lights..   i ll put it together    and wish me good luck..


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 18, 2009)

Papa I use a mix of 4 6500K and 2 3000K for Flowering, and all 6500K if Vegging only. My budds are very nice. Some here have seen my grows with T5s from start to finish. I had buds as big as beer bottles and very tight.:hubba:


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 18, 2009)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Papa I use a mix of 4 6500K and 2 3000K for Flowering, and all 6500K if Vegging only. My budds are very nice. Some here have seen my grows with T5s from start to finish. I had buds as big as beer bottles and very tight.:hubba:



I checked your profile...  I only see 3  maybe u deleted your grow journal?  maybe I'm on wrong link?   I don't see any your grows  

I do like T5 4000k and 65000k  but you know the pro and cons having the T5 mount under the lid of rubbermaid  u know what im saying?    any good suggestions  I thought of leds

u know?


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 2, 2009)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> I checked your profile... I only see 3 maybe u deleted your grow journal? maybe I'm on wrong link? I don't see any your grows
> 
> I do like T5 4000k and 65000k but you know the pro and cons having the T5 mount under the lid of rubbermaid u know what im saying? any good suggestions I thought of leds
> 
> u know?


My handle was Cowboybusky. I had several grows I deleted.Ask Hick or some of the other mods.:hubba: 
Im not understaning why you would mount the light under the lid. Sorry.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 3, 2009)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> My handle was Cowboybusky. I had several grows I deleted.Ask Hick or some of the other mods.:hubba:
> Im not understaning why you would mount the light under the lid. Sorry.


 
i think papas useing 2 rubbermaid containers w/ openings mated together. thus making a grow box. good 2c ya around cowboy. take it easy


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 3, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> This sounds sooooo not like Papa.
> 
> eace:


 
HIE why you say this? his user profile & avi are just as i remember. grammar seems a lil off though. :rofl:


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 3, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> So do I when its Papa.
> 
> eace:


oh, thats totally PAPA...he's the only one that speaks sign language..llololol


----------



## Growdude (Nov 3, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> This sounds sooooo not like Papa.
> 
> eace:



Portable grow box using car headlights..... thats Papa.


----------



## captain1 (Nov 4, 2009)

I lost PAPA . Dont know of any head lights that are led . Show plez . LEDs dont trvel far enough to be a head lamp as so I thought.


----------



## captain1 (Nov 4, 2009)

HA HA I would like them for my car!


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 6, 2009)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> i think papas useing 2 rubbermaid containers w/ openings mated together. thus making a grow box. good 2c ya around cowboy. take it easy


Good ta see ya too.
Papa,,yur a crasy man. Car Headlights THats the "Deer In The Headlights" yur thinking about,,not Weed.


----------



## papabeach1 (Dec 26, 2009)

believe me  I'm still looking for right kind of led headlights  lol..   I got a tent that is 4x4x8    not bad sizes for these lumen.. lol


----------

